# Πάλι μπερδεύτηκα με τη σύνταξη του ως...



## Tonia (Apr 7, 2019)

Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε, πολύ θα με υποχρεώσετε:)

Μπορείτε να ωφεληθείτε καθώς περνάτε από τα χρόνια σας ως αρχάριος εκπαιδευτικός στα χρόνια σας ως έμπειρος εκπαιδευτικός.

Μπορείτε να ωφεληθείτε καθώς περνάτε από τα χρόνια σας ως αρχάριου εκπαιδευτικού στα χρόνια σας ως έμπειρου εκπαιδευτικού.

Το _ως_ από πού εξαρτάται; Από το _σας_ (γενική, υποθέτω); Από τα _χρόνια_ (αιτιατική); Τι χάνω στην πρόταση; Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που υπονοείται (π.χ. σκέφτηκα ότι εννοείται το _*που ζήσατε/ζείτε* ως έμπειρος εκπαιδευτικός_ και γι' αυτό και επέλεξα το πρώτο, δηλαδή θεώρησα ότι υπάρχει ταυτοπροσωπία). 

Με έχει αγανακτήσει αυτό το ως... Διάβασα ό,τι έχετε γράψει εδώ. Είδα το ζήτημα ετεροπροσωπίας και ταυτοπροσωπίας, αλλά δεν με βοηθάει σε αυτή την πρόταση. 

Σας ευχαριστώ.

Μόνο εγώ δυσκολεύομαι τόσο πολύ με το _ως_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2019)

«Μπορείτε να ωφεληθείτε καθώς περνάτε από τα χρόνια σας ως αρχάριος εκπαιδευτικός στα χρόνια σας ως έμπειρος εκπαιδευτικός.»

Γραμματικά, αυτό μου φαίνεται σωστό. Όμως δεν φωνάζει από μακριά ότι είναι μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά; Ίσως μια διαφορετική μετάφραση να μπορούσε να απαλείψει και αυτά τα δυσκοίλια «ως». Ας πούμε (με την επιφύλαξη των συμφραζομένων, που εδώ μπορεί να είναι κρίσιμα):

«Μπορείτε να ωφεληθείτε περνώντας (ή: κατά τη μετάβαση, την εξέλιξη κ.ο.κ.) από τα χρόνια (την εποχή, τον καιρό) του αρχάριου εκπαιδευτικού στα χρόνια (την εποχή, τον καιρό) του έμπειρου εκπαιδευτικού.»


----------



## Tonia (Apr 8, 2019)

Έχεις δίκιο, dr, αυτό θα κάνω για να ξεφορτωθώ αυτήν τη δυσκολία. Το κακό είναι ότι θα την ξαναβρώ μπροστά μου κάποια στιγμή, πόσες φορές να την απαλείψω; Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη (πάντα) βοήθειά σου:)


----------



## erenta (Jul 10, 2020)

Ως (ανεπίσημος) εκπρόσωπος μιας ομάδας διορθωτών ενός πελάτη μου, ρώτησα τον Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη εάν το πρώτο παράδειγμα που αναγράφει στο «Λεξικό Δυσκολιών και Λαθών» σελ. 996 είναι λάθος με βάση τον κανόνα της ταυτοπροσωπίας:

_- Προώθησα την ηλεκτρονική διασύνδεση των υπηρεσιών κατά τη θητεία μου ως *υπουργ*__*ού*__.
- Προώθησα την ηλεκτρονική διασύνδεση των υπηρεσιών κατά τη θητεία μου ως *υπουργός*._

Σωστή είναι μόνο η α' πρόταση, διότι το κατηγορούμενο (υπουργού), που εισάγει ο κατηγορικός δείκτης _ως_, πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να είναι στην ίδια πτώση (ομοιόπτωτο) με το όνομα (εν προκειμένω το _μου) στο οποίο αναφέρεται.

_Με βάση τον κανόνα της ταυτοπροσωπίας που γράφει η Παπαζαφείρη στο βιβλίο της «Τα λάθη στη χρήση της γλώσσας μας», σελ. 39, το πρώτο παράδειγμα του Μπαμπινιώτη είναι λάθος, γιατί:

εγώ υπηρετώ, εγώ κάνω θητεία, εγώ είμαι υπουργός = άρα Ονομαστική > άρα *κατά τη θητεία μου ως υπουργ**ός*.

Ιδού και η απάντηση που μόλις έλαβα από τον καθηγητή: 

https://ibb.co/VxQtgt9


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2020)

Εφόσον θεωρήσουμε ότι το «ως υπουργ@» αναφέρεται στο «μου» / προσδιορίζει το «μου», τότε «κατά τη θητεία μου ως υπουργού».

Θα είχαμε περίπτωση ταυτοπροσωπίας αν έλεγε:
Ως υπουργός προώθησα την ηλεκτρονική διασύνδεση των υπηρεσιών.

Ωστόσο, πρόκειται για περίπτωση που η ονομαστική ακούγεται φυσιολογική και η γενική πτώση υπερβολικά λόγια. Αν κοιτάξεις παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο, θα δεις τη φράση να ακολουθείται και από ονομαστική και από γενική. Σχεδόν μοιρασμένα πράγματα. Πόσο αυστηρά να ζητήσεις να τηρηθεί ο κανόνας εδώ;

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q="κατά+τη+θητεία+μου+ως"

Κατά τη θητεία μου ως Γραμματέας είχα τη χαρά και την τιμή να γνωρίσω
Κατά τη θητεία μου ως Καθηγητής Εφαρμογών
Κατά τη θητεία μου ως λέκτορας και κατά την παρούσα στιγμή ως επίκουρος καθηγητής
Κατά τη θητεία μου ως Δήμαρχος


----------



## erenta (Jul 10, 2020)

Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, όμως, το παράδειγμα της Παπαζαφείρη δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι "ως δημοσιογράφου";

*σου* (ΓΕΝΙΚΗ) - *δημοσιογράφου* (ΓΕΝΙΚΗ)

_Όσο σεβασμό κι αν έχεις στο νόμο και προπαντός στον εαυτό σου και *στην ελευθερία σου ως δημοσιογράφος,* δεν εννοείς...(ΟΝΟΜ., επειδή υπάρχει ταυτοπροσωπία: εσύ έχεις, εσύ είσαι δημοσιογράφος)_


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2020)

Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, μπορεί ο Μπαμπινιώτης να έβαζε «δημοσιογράφου» εκεί, αλλά αυτό θα περιοριζόταν στο «ελευθερία σου».

Όταν η Παπαζαφείρη γράφει «Όσο σεβασμό κι αν έχεις στο νόμο και προπαντός στον εαυτό σου και στην ελευθερία σου ως δημοσιογράφος», σκέφτεται «Όσο σεβασμό κι αν έχεις ως δημοσιογράφος στο νόμο και προπαντός στον εαυτό σου και στην ελευθερία σου».

Όπως και στο άλλο παράδειγμα:

Παπαζαφείρη: Η Τ. ανταποκρίθηκε άριστα στις υποχρεώσεις της ως σύζυγος και μητέρα. = «ανταποκρίθηκε άριστα ως σύζυγος και μητέρα στις υποχρεώσεις της» ή «ως σύζυγος και μητέρα η Τ. ανταποκρίθηκε άριστα στις υποχρεώσεις της»

Με γενική: «Η Τ. ανταποκρίθηκε άριστα στις υποχρεώσεις της ως συζύγου και μητέρας» = «στις υποχρεώσεις της συζύγου και μητέρας», «στις υποχρεώσεις που έχει κάθε σύζυγος και μητέρα».


----------



## erenta (Jul 14, 2020)

Καλημέρα, Νίκο, άρα, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, εξαρτάται από το πώς θα ερμηνεύσεις την πρόταση;

Αν την ερμηνεύσεις Χ, τότε είναι λάθος το Λεξικό (βάσει ταυτοπροσωπίας), αλλά αν την ερμηνεύσεις Ψ τότε είναι σωστό;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2020)

Καλημέρα. 

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που έχει σημασία το πού κολλάει, τι προσδιορίζει, η φράση με το «ως». Όμως, αν κρίνουμε με βάση τη χρήση, στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα είναι λάθος να χαρακτηρίζουμε λάθος την άλλη χρήση, αφού και συνηθισμένες είναι και οι δύο και το νόημα δεν επηρεάζεται και δύσκολα μπορούμε να επιβάλουμε κανόνα. Εδώ υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που λένε «κατά τη θητεία του σαν υπουργός»! Είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται για περίπτωση όπου δημιουργούνται νέα δεδομένα.


----------



## erenta (Jul 14, 2020)

Καλώς! Θα μελετήσω με προσοχή τις απαντήσεις σου την Παρασκευή και εάν χρειαστεί να επανέλθω (που δε νομίζω), θα σας κουράσω άλλη μια φορά.

;)


----------

